# Tipping Article Revisited



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...erous-tippers-2019-10-24?mod=newsviewer_click
Who knew 5.0 is twice as likely to tip than 4.75


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Whoever comes up with this crap obviously has never worked a tipped job in their life.


----------

